# Suggestions for a new tank.



## Clouder (16/5/16)

Howzit inmates!?

So I've been thinking about getting another tank.

Currently I have 2 mods, the Kbox and the VTC, and tanks are the Subtank and the Mutation MT-RTA. I'm vaping at around 30watts.

I see some of the new tanks are really tall, and that I don't really like. Tank has to be 3ml MINIMUM..

So, what tanks do you guys suggest? Avo, Theorem? Target? I just don't know...


----------



## Stosta (16/5/16)

At 30W you looking for an MTL tank? I also don't like the big oversized tanks!


----------



## brotiform (16/5/16)

Wotofo Serpent Mini is a good option


----------



## Clouder (16/5/16)

I ONLY do lunghits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (16/5/16)

Clouder said:


> I ONLY do lunghits


You could find a win with the Goblin Mini then, but I haven't had much experience with the current tank line-up. I use my Diablo at 30W for the occasional lung-hit, and while it is a nice little tank I wouldn't recommend it after having tried the Goblin.


----------



## Clouder (16/5/16)

Thanx for your suggestion @Stosta 

Oom Rob? Whats your take? @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/5/16)

Clouder said:


> Thanx for your suggestion @Stosta
> 
> Oom Rob? Whats your take? @Rob Fisher



@Clouder if I could only have one tank it would be the Vaporesso Gemini with cCell coils by a country mile. If I wanted a tank with bigger capacity then the Aromamizer Supreme... and if I wanted a small tank I would take the Serpent Mini. Another great choice in between is the AVo 24 which look really good and looks small but holds plenty of juice. The Avo 24 may be too wide for a lot of small mods but looks just perfect on my Snow Wolf Mini.


----------



## Clouder (16/5/16)

Thanx @Rob Fisher any idea what the avo24 looks like on a vtc?

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/5/16)

@Clouder


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/5/16)

Clouder said:


> Thanx @Rob Fisher any idea what the avo24 looks like on a vtc?



It's gonna look funny I'm sure... I no longer have my VTC unfortunately.


----------



## Clouder (16/5/16)

Lol thanx @Rob Fisher

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

